# Trivia 8/30



## luckytrim (Aug 30, 2018)

trivia 8/30
DID YOU KNOW...
Throughout history, people have used many forms of money, such  as soap, salt,

cocoa beans, elephant tail hairs, entire elephants, grain,  animal skins, fishhooks, feathers, tea tobacco, bird claws, and bear  teeth.

1. What’s the last line of  Disney's “When you Wish Upon a  Star”
(Hint; eight words)
2. Mitch, CJ, Hobie, Stephanie, Caroline and Logan are  characters from which
TV drama ?
3. What is a female lobster called ?
  a. - Hen
  b. - Dam
  c. - Jenny
  d. - Pen
4. Opening Lines Dept ;
"THE artist is the creator of beautiful things. To reveal art  and conceal
the artist is art's aim."
5. Diabetes. Islet of Langerhans. Insulin. Which organ are  these three terms
related to ?
6. Who was the first freely elected president of Poland after  the fall of 
Communism ?
7. Strange Words are These...
.I have been asked to deliver a panegyric. Where would I be  most likely to
do this?
  a. - To somebody's house
  b. - To the circus
  c. - To the zoo
  d. - To a funeral
8. Who Said That ??
"It will be years - not in my time - before a woman will  become Prime 
Minister."...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The 17th hole at Sawgrass has the reputation for twice as many  "lost" balls
as are lost on an entire Golf Course... Each year an average  60,000 balls
are hit into the water.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. "Anything your heart desires will come to you"
2.  "Baywatch"
3. - a
4. "The Picture of Dorian Gray"
5. the Pancreas
6. Lech Walesa
7. - d
8.  Margaret Thatcher
CRAP !!
Although It is known for accumulating, on average, twice as  many "lost"
balls as an entire golf course, you need to double the amount  of balls lost for this to be TRUTH !
With its famed island green, each year, on
average, 120,000 balls are hit into the water at the 17th at  TPC Sawgrass.


----------

